# Mopar MAGIC at its finest!!



## 056 kid (May 24, 2009)

this is my pride and joy right here, A 1970 340 duster with buckets, console,rally dash & guages, and a 727 auto.


When i got the car in WV 6 or 7 years ago i paid 2,350 and the car was probably 65% rust. I wish i had more pics but they are all on my dads desk top that is eat up with virusis:censored:.


So here are a few of her in her current state, she aught to be done by the end of summer!!


----------



## 056 kid (May 24, 2009)

three,



the one of the passenger sde a piller is what used to be so badly rusted it looked like a 100 year ld piece of iron by the beach.


the paint is a match of the original to-red orange. I lOVE it!!


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 24, 2009)

So you gonna put the 340 back in it? Or are you gonna go bigger? At the very least I'd port and polish the heads, throw a set of headers on it, new intake manifold and bigger carb. If the thing is numbers matching then its a little different story, but I'm not really sure what the real value is of a numbers matching concourse 70' Duster...

Nice car BTW.


----------



## hanniedog (May 24, 2009)

Back in 1977 I worked at JC Penny auto center. One of the other workers had a 70 Duster with a 340 and 4spd. I can still remember him tuning the car on day, pulled down to end of parking and proceded to do hole shots. Filled the place with so much tire smoke you could not see anything. That car would just plain haul ass. Ah the days of Z28's, Boss Stangs, Hemi Cudas and my fav the 70 Chevelle SS with a 454.


----------



## 056 kid (May 24, 2009)

For the motor, for now at least. its going to be a 340 with aluminum heads , nice lopey cam, a 750 holley on a victor junior single plane shoot. ported and mactched all the way through and about 10.5:1

My extended plans include a nice 90mm turbo or mabe 2 60's. but you are nose deep in the big $$$'s there so that is down the road a ways...


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 25, 2009)

Nice. That thing oughta haul without forced induction... Once you get into turbo's things get real pricey... But of course, really fun too.


----------



## 056 kid (May 25, 2009)

My boss has an assortment of turbos that have come off of big cummins sixes that he offerd to give me.


I dont know if they would work for a small cube v8 application but i do know that the turbos themselves are in good condition besides the hot sides being a little ugly looking, they spin great.


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 25, 2009)

Holset turbo's are very efficient. FYI, an HX35 off of a 5.9L Cummins Dodge motor is pretty good for a small V-8 making decent power. I've seen little 4 bangers run them though, for real big power applications. 

For big V-8 numbers you're gonna have to go bigger, like an HX-40, or for real big, an HX55.


----------



## husky455rancher (May 30, 2009)

340 is the best small block ever made period! i love dusters nice car.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sweet car, Love the 340. I'm restoring a #'s matching 68 383 Cuda convert, but the most fun I ever had was in my 69 340 Swinger. Post more pix when you get it done, Joe.


----------



## DroppedP51 (Jan 1, 2010)

neat car good to see that you are restoring it Ive got a falcon coupe
Photo on here in readers rides


----------



## Junkrunner (Feb 3, 2010)

motoroilmccall said:


> Holset turbo's are very efficient. FYI, an HX35 off of a 5.9L Cummins Dodge motor is pretty good for a small V-8 making decent power. I've seen little 4 bangers run them though, for real big power applications.
> 
> For big V-8 numbers you're gonna have to go bigger, like an HX-40, or for real big, an HX55.


Huh??


----------



## Baldman (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking good... keep the updated pics coming!


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 3, 2010)

motoroilmccall said:


> Holset turbo's are very efficient. FYI, an HX35 off of a 5.9L Cummins Dodge motor is pretty good for a small V-8 making decent power. I've seen little 4 bangers run them though, for real big power applications.
> 
> For big V-8 numbers you're gonna have to go bigger, like an HX-40, or for real big, an HX55.



I was refuring to a turbo off a cummins 400 big cam which I think is 855cid..


----------



## Rich Audiano (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a pair of 340's in my 1974 Marinette 28' Express Cruiser and people lose their minds when I wind them engines up and that big beast of a boat gets up well over 40 m.p.h. What great engines those 340's are.


----------



## eric_271 (Feb 8, 2010)

056 kid said:


> this is my pride and joy right here, A 1970 340 duster with buckets, console,rally dash & guages, and a 727 auto.
> 
> 
> When i got the car in WV 6 or 7 years ago i paid 2,350 and the car was probably 65% rust. I wish i had more pics but they are all on my dads desk top that is eat up with virusis:censored:.
> ...



Nice ride. I have a 70 duster with a 400cid in it. Still in the works along with a 70 Cuda and 72 Cuda. I have a new pair of the original ported B1 aluminum pro stock heads and hopefuly a new block before to long to go along with them. It will end up at 540cid at close to 1,000 H.P. Maybe low 9s high 8s in the 70 Cuda.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice! got any eye candy?


----------



## eric_271 (Feb 9, 2010)

The 70.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 9, 2010)

Ooooo, Aaaaaaa. those quarters & rockers look mighty solid! good deal!!


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 2, 2011)

an update, the clear coat still needs to go on. .


----------



## Junkrunner (Mar 3, 2011)

NICE!! I love my MOPARS!!


----------



## Evanrude (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats badazz! Perfect color! I dig the old Mopar's.


I've always wanted a '70 Superbee six pack. When I was about 18 a guy my dad knew had one and would not part with it. It needed a little work, but nothing big. Long story short, he got addicted to drugs and pawned it off for something stupid. I am still pissed and that was 11 years ago!


----------



## Blazin (Mar 3, 2011)

056 kid said:


> an update, the clear coat still needs to go on. .


 
Awesome ole duster! 

You lost me with the clearcoat needing to be put on yet though, you got the car all together and now your gonna have clear blown on around taped off trim? :msp_rolleyes: I'm assuming it's a single stage color right?


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, yes & no, The window trim is not all on, so it is going to come off along with the pop out windows & grill then the clear will be put on. The car still has a good portion of work to be done on it, but ut has come a longgg way! I still need to get the pop outs sealed up too. Im not sure what kind of paint it is, other than it was created by ppg to be a copy of the original Tor-red orange.

If I had more money I would be buying a 66 dart 270 to put a stroker 400 in it:msp_tongue:


----------

